# Amazon Co-Mingling of Stock Caught Me!



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 13, 2014)

I purchased a Kenko 1.4X Teleplus PRO 300 DGX from Amazon thru their Amazon Prime, and received the obsolete model. It does not work with some common professional lenses on my 5D Mark III. Newer versions that have a fix were released at least two years ago and are marked with a blue paint dot, but no model change.

Since Amazon may be co-mingling stock, there is no way for me to know for certain who actually supplied it, but I am returning it, and have reported the issue to Amazon.

Amazon has started putting stock for many items in a common bin. When a supplier slips in old or obsolete stock that has the same box and part number as in this case, customers don't know which they will get.

Counterfeit batteries and memory have already hit buyers, but I did not consider the issue before buying the Teleconverter. 

At this point, I recommend Not buying Kenko TC's from Amazon, since you can't be certain as to what you will get.


----------

